# Betriebssystem für PHP 5.2



## Halpha (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

da ich bei einem Projekt php 5.2 benutzen muss, weil die Projektsoftware nicht kompatibel mit PHP 5.2 ist, wollte ich mich erkundigen, welches Betriebssystem am besten für PHP 5.2 eingesetzt wird. 

Das Problem, bei den meisten Betriebssystemen ist ja, dass ein Downgrade von 5.3 auf 5.2 notwendig wäre. Ein Downgrade ist aber vom Aspekt Sicherheit fraglich.

Würde mich über eine professionelle Antwort freuen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael Hagl


----------



## deepthroat (23. Juli 2012)

Hi.

Also das Betriebssystem hat eigentlich überhaupt nichts mit der PHP Version zu tun.

Installier dir einfach das BS welches dir am besten gefällt / womit du am besten zurecht kommst und die entsprechende PHP Version die du brauchst.

Wobei PHP 5.2 in jedem Fall nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt wird (und es somit auch keine Security Fixes 
 geben wird).

Ein anderer Ansatz wäre natürlich deine "Projektsoftware" zu PHP 5.3 zu portieren.

Gruß


----------



## Halpha (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Naja wie du so schön sagst wird das nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt und das sagt mir es hat sehr wohl etwas mit dem Betriebssystem zutun...

Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Das kommt noch mit 5.2 und wird bis Ende 2013 supportet. 

Aber ob das wirklich optimal ist, ist die Frage. Ein anderer Ansatz ist Ubuntu 10.04 oder 12.04 zu benutzen und einen Downgrade zu machen oder PHP 5.2 selbst zu kompilieren. Was davon aber das beste ist und welches Betriebssystem die beste Wahl ist, ist hier sehr fraglich, weil es so sicher wie möglich sein soll.

das Projekt kompatibel zu PHP 5.3 zu machen, ist leider nicht möglich.

Viele Grüße,

Michael Hagl


----------



## ikosaeder (24. Juli 2012)

Ich würde dir immer zu einem aktuellen Betriebssystem, hier also Ub. 12.04 raten, wenn du die Wahl hast. Es sollte nicht schwierig sein, PHP 5.2 selbst zu kompilieren. Allerdings, wenn Sicherheit wichtig ist, dann musst du konsequenterweise auch die neueste Version von PHP verwenden. Das es nicht möglich ist die Projektsoftware zu migrieren glaube ich nicht, höchstens, dass der Aufwand nicht erbracht werden kann.


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juli 2012)

Hi.





Halpha hat gesagt.:


> danke für die Antwort. Naja wie du so schön sagst wird das nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt und das sagt mir es hat sehr wohl etwas mit dem Betriebssystem zutun...


Also die Logik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Außerdem verwechselst du _Betriebssystem _mit _Distribution_.


Halpha hat gesagt.:


> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Das kommt noch mit 5.2 und wird bis Ende 2013 supportet.


Nein, die Server Variante von Ubuntu Hardy wird nur noch bis Ende April 2013 unterstützt.

Auf dieses Pferd zu setzen macht eigentlich keinen Sinn.


Halpha hat gesagt.:


> Ein anderer Ansatz ist Ubuntu 10.04 oder 12.04 zu benutzen und einen Downgrade zu machen oder PHP 5.2 selbst zu kompilieren. Was davon aber das beste ist und welches Betriebssystem die beste Wahl ist, ist hier sehr fraglich, weil es so sicher wie möglich sein soll.


Du wirst in jedem Fall keine Sicherheitsupdates für PHP bekommen - es sei denn du kümmerst dich selbst darum...


Halpha hat gesagt.:


> das Projekt kompatibel zu PHP 5.3 zu machen, ist leider nicht möglich.


Warum? Wo ist denn das Problem?

Gruß


----------



## Halpha (24. Juli 2012)

Das Projekt hat einen enormen Umfang und es ist besser 100 Stunden zu investieren um den Server mit PHP 5.2 so sicher wie möglich zu machen, als einen Umbau des Projektes zu wagen.

Ok sorry meinte natürlich Distribution.

Also auch keiner eine wirkliche Idee das sauber zu lösen, ohne das Projekt PHP 5.3 kompatibel zu machen(was ich bereits 3 mal wiederholt habe, dass das nicht möglich ist)...

Viele Grüße


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juli 2012)

Halpha hat gesagt.:


> Das Projekt hat einen enormen Umfang und es ist besser 100 Stunden zu investieren um den Server mit PHP 5.2 so sicher wie möglich zu machen, als einen Umbau des Projektes zu wagen.


Soviel Änderungen sind es doch gar nicht, bzw. sind die meisten einfach zu berichtigen: http://www.php.net/manual/en/migration53.incompatible.php

Wie lange soll das Projekt denn laufen? Bzw. wie weit kommt man denn (zeitlich) mit einer PHP 5.2 Installation? Irgendwann muss man doch auf PHP 5.3, 5.4 etc. upgraden. Da sind die 100 h letztlich umsonst investiert...

Man bekommt eine PHP 5.2 Installation nicht gesichert, es sei denn du portierst alle Sicherheits-Fixes von neueren PHP Versionen zurück für PHP 5.2, was auch ein gewisser Aufwand ist der auch Zeit / Geld kostet und evlt. auch für dich nicht umsetzbar ist...

Das Betriebssystem oder Linux-Distribution ist egal - Updates sollten natürlich noch fließen.

Wie es aussieht schlägt sich keiner der gängigen aktuellen Linux Distributionen mit PHP 5.2 herum.


			
				php.net hat gesagt.:
			
		

> All users of PHP 5.2 are encouraged to upgrade to PHP 5.3.



Ansonsten, installier Ubuntu Hardy, dann hast du noch bis April nächstes Jahr Ruhe und wenigstens ein bisschen Seelenfrieden. Ab dann bist du aber vermutlich auf dich allein gestellt.

Gruß


----------

